# Route in Myrtle Beach/North Myrtle Beach Area



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to be in Myrtle Beach the week after Christmas and am looking for route suggestions.

Here's the story: I grew up in Myrtle Beach (MBHS '74). My parents and in-laws still live there. I get back a few times a year so I know the area well. But the roads have changed so much since I was a kid that I'm not sure where the best riding would be.

I'll be staying in Arcadia between Myrtle Beach and North Myrtle Beach, so something on the north end or off Route 9 would be best. I don't want to ditch my family for too long a time so am just looking for around a 20 mile loop. Low traffic is the main criterion--in my experience southern drivers aren't terribly bike- friendly and I'd just as soon not have to taser anyone if I can help it.

Thanks.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Mbeach*



ssif21 said:


> I'm going to be in Myrtle Beach the week after Christmas and am looking for route suggestions.
> 
> Here's the story: I grew up in Myrtle Beach (MBHS '74). My parents and in-laws still live there. I get back a few times a year so I know the area well. But the roads have changed so much since I was a kid that I'm not sure where the best riding would be.
> 
> ...


I like to ride 17 business along the water to Atlantic Beach, pop out onto 17 main and then when I get past Atlantic Beach, back along hotel row. Traffic is not as bad during the winter months. I also leave at sun-up, which avoids a lot of traffic. Enjoy your time at the beach - my in-lawslive in Tilghman Estates. If you haven't been back in awhile, all the growth is going to blow your mind.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Having been to Myrtle many times over the years(always in April)- I can't believe just HOW congested it has gotten. I would imagine though that in December it would be much quieter.

I have ridden up Rt17 from the Pavilion up to Restaurant Row, then from the Pavilion south to Surfside at rt 544 then up 544 to 707 and then through the former AFB. I've also gone out 501 this past year- and that was like suicide!!!

Coming back down off the bridge over the Intracoastal waterway(I walked across the bridge itself as there is really no room)- I was literally sucked up by a large dump truck and ended going down the side of the hill to the frontage road(by Waccammaw).

Chris


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

reidcc said:


> Having been to Myrtle many times over the years(always in April)- I can't believe just HOW congested it has gotten. I would imagine though that in December it would be much quieter.
> 
> I have ridden up Rt17 from the Pavilion up to Restaurant Row, then from the Pavilion south to Surfside at rt 544 then up 544 to 707 and then through the former AFB. I've also gone out 501 this past year- and that was like suicide!!!
> 
> ...


 Actually, December is nearly as bad. When I was a kid, the place was an absolute ghost town after Labor Day. The majority of businesses closed up and left the town to us locals. Now it's year round. Plus, back in the old days locals knew routes to drive that tourists didn't know about. Now there aren't any.


----------



## punker (Feb 13, 2005)

*What about the South end?*

I'm coming from Greenville to spend Thanksgiving in Myrtle Beach, will be staying in Murrell's Inlet. Does anyone have any good 20 - 30 mile rides on that side of town. Like the above posts, my main concern is the traffic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssif21 (Sep 23, 2005)

punker said:


> I'm coming from Greenville to spend Thanksgiving in Myrtle Beach, will be staying in Murrell's Inlet. Does anyone have any good 20 - 30 mile rides on that side of town. Like the above posts, my main concern is the traffic. Thanks in advance.


If I were on that end of town, I'd take 17 to Georgetown and pickup 701 north toward Conway. There are lots of side roads off of 701 with light traffic. I guess I'm just going to go drive myself a route.


----------



## velodemon (May 11, 2004)

call Rich at bicycles-n-gear in myrtle beach. he can hook you up with numerous routes. 843-6262453. enjoy.


----------

